# Upgrade to Roubaix?



## JC650 (Feb 8, 2012)

I started seriously cycling last year and bought a '11 Secteur Sport that has the Sora group set. I like the geometry and wanted to upgrade to the Roubaix Elite and my question is will the 105 or Apex be a significant enough of an upgrade to be worth it besides the carbon frame? 

Ive read that some people only think the Apex is equal to the Sora and the new 105 is a big improvement over the old one. I was actually leaning towards the Apex but would take either one if its worth it. I just cant justify spending the cash on an Ultegra at this point. 

Would appreciate any input from anyone who has experience with these newer group sets.


----------



## steveandbarb1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes 105 is a big improvement. Personally, I hate the sora shifters. May want to try moving your fairly new bike if you get the cash you want, go shopping. Apex is decent, but if shifting smoothness is your thing, go with upper end Shimano.

If you want to save bit of cash, look for a 12 leftover if you don't mind one gen older frame. Any leftovers are big savings now.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JC650 said:


> I started seriously cycling last year and bought a '11 Secteur Sport that has the Sora group set. I like the geometry and wanted to upgrade to the Roubaix Elite and my question is will the 105 or Apex be a significant enough of an upgrade to be worth it besides the carbon frame?
> 
> Ive read that some people only think the Apex is equal to the Sora and the new 105 is a big improvement over the old one. I was actually leaning towards the Apex but would take either one if its worth it. I just cant justify spending the cash on an Ultegra at this point.
> 
> Would appreciate any input from anyone who has experience with these newer group sets.


From your questions, I gather that you think payback for an upgrade to a CF frameset is a given, and (IMO) that may or may not be true. 

Assuming the Secteur is adequately stiff, you'd be looking at improved ride quality/ less road buzz from a CF frame. Because so many factors can influence this (mainly, tire construction/ size and pressures), you may want to consider looking into maximizing performance (and ride quality) in those areas before opting for the Roubaix.

Re: groupsets, I don't agree with what you've offered. IMO/E Apex is more aligned with 10 speed Tiagra, and 5700 105 (while being aesthetically more appealing), has had some issues with cable resistance. OTOH, I've found Shmano's previous iteration (5600) to be a great performer and bulletproof, so no great gains there. 

What exactly going to any of these groupsets gets you in terms of performance would depend to a large extent on how you ride. Pre-2013 Sora shifters used a thumb tab that's difficult to operate from the drops. But... if like many recreational riders you seldom ride in the drops, it's a non-issue. 

Performance-wise, IME *proper set up/ tuning* go a long way in determining a groupsets performance. Done correctly, they'll all function pretty well, so if you think yours isn't performing optimally, that's the place to look.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Since you have come here for advice, I would suggest, save your money a while longer.
If upgrading, I suggest doing just that...not such a small increment. Ultegra is currently being redesigned and will be a vast improvement moving forward. The Roubaix is clearly a bump over the Secteur in ride quality but not so much in performance. So...if the ride isn't bugging you too much, ride the bike another season and wait replace it when you can make a suitable bump. I will tell you I built up a Roubaix SL3 Pro with Campy and I still believe Campy to be the best mechanical groupset available...but the new DuraAce 9000 is said to be excellent. Also new Sram Red is said to be vastly improved. The bike you have is fine. If you save your money, in another season you could move to a SL4 Roubaix with say redesigned Ultegra...which will be very similar to DA 9000...or you build with Red. Campy 10s is still a great bargain if you buy the groupset from the UK and have it shipped to America.
Have fun.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I got a '13 Roubaix Elite Compact a month ago. As much as I wanted to get the Ultegra model I couldn't justify spending an extra $700 over 105 for it. Especially since people who have both Ultegra and 105 say which shifts better comes down to which is adjusted better. My last bike had 5500 Shimano 105 (9sp) and I liked how trouble free it was once adjusted. The new 5700 stuff is more refined (generally less effort and slicker feel) and the trim is much easier to use. You notice the higher cable friction being under the bar tape. Rear downshifts don't feel as quick is mainly what I notice but that's something you get on the latest (mechanical) Ultegra and Dura Ace too from what I hear. I test rode the base 2013 Roubaix with Sora and 105 is a huge improvement over that group (and the new Sora does away with the thumb shifters.) I'm always surprised at how many people on forums are willing to recommend that other people drop $4k+ on a bike with a high end group but that's getting off on a tangent.


----------



## JC650 (Feb 8, 2012)

We all would like an S Works frame if money were no object!! Decisions decisions. I have thought of saving for another year for something more high end but then I end up thinkin Ill never stop chasing an even higher level bike!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JC650 said:


> ... I end up thinkin Ill never stop chasing an even higher level bike!


Hold that thought and you're more apt to prevent it from happening. 

Personally, I think diminishing return applies to bikes as it does most other products. Meaning, once at a 'medium' price point, as you notch up what you're willing to spend from there, performance gains diminish.

That (IMO) is why an S-Works frameset costs ~$800 more than a top end Spec frameset that gets a cyclist 95% of the performance. And yes, the 95% is a figure I picked out of the air, but I'd bet it's close to accurate. 

I think two things when it comes to upgrades. As objectively as possible, separate _need_ from _want_ and ask yourself what the upgrade is going to get you in the way of performance/ efficiency. Sometimes, IMO a pro fit will go further in those regards than new 'gear'.


----------



## m2ber04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I went from an Allez Elite (Tiagra) to a Tarmac Elite (105). Both were 2012 models. 

Initial impression Tarmac (105) shifting felt like a faster/stiffer shift. Although the first thing I noticed was how much more stable the bike felt. Corning, descents, it's just like it was slightly more stable, like it held a line much better. Don't know how else to describe. Road vibrations obviously felt a bit better with the carbon. All in all, I'm glad I made the switch and would have done it again.


----------

